# Some of my collection



## SlaytanicArachnid (Aug 17, 2008)

ucket.com/albums/t342/lucais_01/DSC_0769.jpg[/IMG]





m/albums/t342

	
	
		
		
	


	




/lucais_01/DSC_0853.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Aug 17, 2008)

kewl kollect.....


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice shots.
Gotta love the pokies


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Aug 18, 2008)

*a couple more*

T.blondi 2weeks after molting





A.metallica





P.lugardi


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Aug 18, 2008)

*male or female?*

T.blondi molt


----------



## Lucara (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks male to me. How large is he?


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Aug 18, 2008)

its shed skin is about 5 inchs





i got fairly close to it with a tape measure and its about just over 6 inchs now, my friend bought it as a spiderling mabe almost 2 years ago so its growing really fast, but its mine now muahhahahaha


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Aug 18, 2008)

*MM S.calceatum*

Male, real cool looking i think they can fly


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Aug 25, 2008)

*the versicolor*

here is my versicolor i think shes a female 2 years old no balls








































i hope you like the versicolor


----------



## Kamikaze (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice versicolor!


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Sep 6, 2008)

*C.cyaneopubescens*

another pic of her weill i think her


----------



## seanbond (Sep 7, 2008)

nice shots!!!


----------



## Fingolfin (Sep 7, 2008)

Great Ts man!! Pretty versicolor!!


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks, im pretty sure my versicolor is female so ill be looking for a male pretty soon i defeinatley want to breed versicolors


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Nov 18, 2008)

*Haplopelma sold to me as vietnames tiger*


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Dec 8, 2008)

*G.aureostriata*


----------



## samthebugman (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice shots! Thanks for sharing! THOSE FEATHER LEGS DO INFACT LOOK LIKE THEY CAN FLY!


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Dec 15, 2008)

samthebugman said:


> Very nice shots! Thanks for sharing! THOSE FEATHER LEGS DO INFACT LOOK LIKE THEY CAN FLY!


thanks. ya that featherleg does fly


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Dec 17, 2008)

*some more*

obt





juvenile male L.parahybana





P.fasciata





P.metallica





P.fasciata sling a week after molt





P.regalis





female A.geniculata


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Dec 30, 2008)

*and some more*

obt doin something funny





A.versicolor















freshly molted a.metallica





thanks Lucais


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Jan 28, 2009)

*some more*






regalis#2





male off to breed





p.cancerides





p.formosa after her adventure





green eggs and ham anyone!





thanks Lucais


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Feb 21, 2009)

*my H.incei*

a little one





a bigger little one






thanks Lucais


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Mar 5, 2009)

*couple more*

my sling freezer





P.metallica


----------



## Fingolfin (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice pics Lucais! I especially like the fridge idea!


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Mar 5, 2009)

Fingolfin said:


> Nice pics Lucais! I especially like the fridge idea!


Thanks!  im likin the fridge to, its in the same room as our wood stove so its constantly in the mid 80s. the slings are growing faster to.


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Mar 12, 2009)

*My new P.striata*







thanks Lucais


----------



## Dali (Mar 13, 2009)

Tman420 said:


> T.blondi 2weeks after molting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Mar 22, 2009)

*some new pics*

freshly molted female H.incei





freshly molted juvie H.incei





1 of 2 female H.sp"norte de santander"





female E.constrictus





5 H.NDS slings feeding together






thanks Lucais


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Apr 28, 2009)

new b.smithi





p.ornata






thanks Lucais


----------



## radiata (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice Ts collection thanks for sharing


----------

